# Pit Boss Series 3



## nmhuntr (Oct 8, 2020)

I just bought a Pit Boss series 3 and I am having issues with the door fit. It drags a little at the right bottom corner and the door when closed and not locked has a larger gap at the top.

Does any one have one of these and know how to make adjustments? I have tried the hinges but no luck yet.


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 8, 2020)

I do, but haven’t had that issue.  Sounds like the door itself may be bent/warped?


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 8, 2020)

The latch mechanism can be adjusted to pull (center of) the door tighter, but if seal fully compressed in places and gaps in others, it has to be the door or the main body itself not true.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 8, 2020)

Sounds like the door hinge is sprung. 
As 

 Inscrutable
 said, you can adjust the door latch to make the door seal tighter against the smoker body. 
However, if the gap at the top remains, then you will need to exchange the smoker for one where the door seals better.


----------



## nmhuntr (Oct 8, 2020)

You  were correct. It was sprung a little. After trying to adjust the hinges I had no choice but to torque on it a little. Thanks 

Now I am doing the burn in and the book says to run 30-40 minutes at 350 degrees. I have had it running an hour and it is barely at 280 degrees. I get that we don’t smoke meat at such a high tem but it is odd to me they want it brought that high and it may be 2-3 hours just to get to that temp. Does that sound correct As far as taking that long to heat up?


----------



## mike243 (Oct 8, 2020)

Sounds too long to me , what pellets you burning?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 8, 2020)

They want you to run it at 350 degrees to burn off all of the manufacturing residues and oils.
For a1650 watt element,  that does seem like it is taking a little too long to get to setpoint.  
Is the weather cool where you're at?   
And are you sure you got that gap at the top of door corrected?


----------



## nmhuntr (Oct 8, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> They want you to run it at 350 degrees to burn off all of the manufacturing residues and oils.
> For a1650 watt element,  that does seem like it is taking a little too long to get to setpoint.
> Is the weather cool where you're at?
> And are you sure you got that gap at the top of door corrected?


The gap is gone. I don’t feel in heat escaping. I see the element is RED but it has been running about 2 hours. It got to 280 and I had to add water. It dropped to 260 and I don’t know how long it will take to climb back up now

It is about 75 degree here


----------



## nmhuntr (Oct 8, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Sounds too long to me , what pellets you burning?


 No pellets It is electric


----------



## mike243 (Oct 8, 2020)

I never seen a electric smoker that would run that high, I thought it was a pellet smoker


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 8, 2020)

nmhuntr said:


> The gap is gone. I don’t feel in heat escaping. I see the element is RED but it has been running about 2 hours. It got to 280 and I had to add water. It dropped to 260 and I don’t know how long it will take to climb back up now
> 
> It is about 75 degree here




We can eliminate the weather and the gap.

Are you using an extension cord?  If you are, is it a 12 or 14 gauge?


----------



## nmhuntr (Oct 8, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> We can eliminate the weather and the gap.
> 
> Are you using an extension cord?  If you are, is it a 12 or 14 gauge?


No cord it is straight to the wall outlet.
I just dropped a meat thermometer in through the back vent. It is touching one of the grates about half way down but is it reading about 294 and the front display on the unit says 260 still. Maybe a bad thermostat?

I just opened a case with Pit Boss to see what they say. Just opened it today so warranty should not be an issue we will see how their customer service is.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 9, 2020)

I looked up the spec's and if they are correct it stated 325 was the max , its still off the mark, crispy chicken skin can be had at 325 not so much at 275 as I aint skinning skin to get crispy chicken as some suggest


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 9, 2020)

nmhuntr said:


> No cord it is straight to the wall outlet.
> I just dropped a meat thermometer in through the back vent. It is touching one of the grates about half way down but is it reading about 294 and the front display on the unit says 260 still. Maybe a bad thermostat?
> 
> I just opened a case with Pit Boss to see what they say. Just opened it today so warranty should not be an issue we will see how their customer service is.



Okay.  Hopefully they get everything squared away.


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 9, 2020)

I have the analog version, but same element. I cannot get mine to 325.  And all these non-PID controllers are almost universally inaccurate and exhibit moderate (or more) temp swings.


----------



## nmhuntr (Oct 9, 2020)

I got in contact with Pit Boss and they are sending me another temp probe. I don’t think that will solve all of the issue but it may help reflect the correct temp anyway. 

Thanks to everyone who chimed in


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 10, 2020)

I would (and have) get a good aftermarket multiprobe unit (Inkbird, ThermoWorks, etc) and check against the factory one.  Also helpful to be able to place it nearer your actual cook grate(s) placement/position and into the Meat(s).


----------



## nmhuntr (Oct 10, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> I would (and have) get a good aftermarket multiprobe unit (Inkbird, ThermoWorks, etc) and check against the factory one.  Also helpful to be able to place it nearer your actual cook grate(s) placement/position and into the Meat(s).


I have been looking at the ink bird as well.

Thanks


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 10, 2020)

Inkbird is a sponsor here at SMF. 
They run discount specials here from time to time.
Or you can send a PM to 

 Inkbirdbbq
  for a discount code good at Amazon.
It is your call whether you want a blue tooth or RF version.
I am very partial to my IRF-4S because it is a solid performer and very accurate with temp readings.  Obviously, the RF version has a better range than blue tooth so it gives me peace of mind when doing an overnight smoke.

Also you can't beat the rechargable lithium batteries.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 10, 2020)

nmhuntr said:


> I got in contact with Pit Boss and they are sending me another temp probe. I don’t think that will solve all of the issue but it may help reflect the correct temp anyway.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who chimed in



I  agree with you.  
Replacing the temp probe is the manufacturer's first step in addressing heating issues on electric smokers.


----------



## nmhuntr (Oct 17, 2020)

So they sent me a new temp probe. At 225 on their probe I am at 239. Probe is within about 2” of theirs. At 270 on their probe I am at 340. I called them back and they are sending the control board.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 18, 2020)

Did the new control board resolve your temp control?

Found this thread not because I have your model of electric smoker (I have a Big Chief).
Was researching Pit Boss issues.  My neighbor or "son-in-law across the street" is having issues with his Pit Boss pellet grill (pooper).
From his experience, Pit Boss will throw parts and parts and parts to resolve.  He even got a few spices and rubs in one of the part boxes.


----------

